# Holmes on homes



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

Have any of ya'll watched this guy;s TV show?

He's in Canada so the building codes may be a little different.  I really enjoy watching a professional who really cares about his work.

This is his website;

http://makeitright.ca/

I enjoy watching his programs,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Code Neophyte (Apr 9, 2010)

I enjoy it, too, UB - except that I'm waiting for the episode where he invariably bags on the original contractor, and that contractor shows up - unbeknownst to Holmes - and kicks his a$$ for disparaging him on a nationally-broadcast cable program!


----------



## conarb (Apr 9, 2010)

What's this guy think he's doing? The building inspectors here would not only red tag him, they'd notify the D.A. to arrest, convict, and send him off to San Quentin in chains for violating zoning ordinances against those ugly solar panels in full view, this is really ugly.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 107


View attachment 107


/monthly_2010_04/holmes..jpg.beee37b09f5f585c382d17069061218a.jpg


----------



## permitguy (Apr 9, 2010)

Love the show.  I wish he could name names and really put the hurt on "contractors" that screw people over so badly.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 10, 2010)

I raised an eyebrow in the first season when he corrected a previous contractors floors by securing joist hangers with screws.  He does seem genuinely interested in doing a good job.

Of course, coming in after the hacks that did the original work, it's hard to look like anything but solid gold


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the show, as well.  Sometimes he overdoes the "What were they thinking?" part, but that's just show-biz.  I really appreciate that (contrary to "This Old House", Home Again", etc.) he often refers to the permitting office and inspectors.  Norm makes it look like ne's never pulled a permit in his life.  Evidently, there are just as many hacks in the Great White North as there are in the states.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 10, 2010)

I stopped watching him when I was seeing IRC code violations.

I like his cause and appreciate what he does but he is a hypocrite to a degree

He did an episode in California and was clueless and got schooled by the local requirements


----------



## jpranch (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm the blessed one on this thread. We haven't had TV in years. The internet is our link to the outside world.

conarb,  Nikita was right.


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2010)

jpranch

The war is over come on out  of the shelter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 10, 2010)

Same here JP. Don't miss a thing. I hear co workers talk about certain "reality" shows instead of a tropical island how about dropping the contestant in Bob Marshal Wilderness about September and see who is alive come May. They might actually have to work together instead of lying and cheating and teaching the viewers (young kids) whatever you do to come out on top is ok.

I feel better now


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 10, 2010)

No B**B Tubes

Must be a western thing. My best friend in Livingston and brother-in-law in NM don't have TV's either. Life on the mountain would be great where one would not need a TV. I am :mrgreen: with envy.

Good for you guys, I admire that


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 10, 2010)

> Life on the mountain would be great *where one would not need a TV*.


It does not matter where you choose to live a TV is not needed item to survive or enjoy life


----------



## jpranch (Apr 10, 2010)

cda, Which one?


----------



## packsaddle (Apr 10, 2010)

Haven't had television since 2001.

We choose to play Yahtzee, Risk, and Monopoly instead.

My 4 year-old can consistently defeat me at Checkers.

I didn't even realize a quadruple jump was possible until my 4 year-old performed one the other day.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 11, 2010)

Yahoo!   I'm with Jim, Jeff and Greg on this, and am very Glad to see so many others are also doing without the mind-numbing, thought-paralyzing machine, which is appropriately been called, the "Boob Tube".   Internet is sufficient.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 11, 2010)

I guess I need to get married again or shack-up with some old broad. I need another voice in the house; and the TV provides that for me. It's on whether I'm watching or not.

My daughter showed me that you can get a lot of shows on the internet; FREE; by going to websites like HGTV, PBS, TBS, many sports web sites like "The Masters" and others; and now I understand you can have double screens on your computer. I think the internet will eventually get rid of television.

I'm really enjoying "The Master's" this year. My ole bud; Phil Michelson almost made three eagles in a row. He's a great player; but, ususally manages to beat himself somewhere during the tourneys.

Maybe, I'll get a live-in house keeper to boss me around.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Apr 11, 2010)

What channel?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 11, 2010)

Terre, Good to see on the board! How are things up in Montana?


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 11, 2010)

> It does not matter where you choose to live a TV is not needed item to survive or enjoy life


 I know but I do love watching ESPN, Versus Hunting, and Sports and my internet does not offer them on line. We do play games (family) also and I look forward to more play when the daughter heads off to college  

UB,

Hope he doesn't pull a Norman   . I would like to see a good playoff though. Wonder why I gave up the game?  Oh yea, old football players and golf clubs and tree proximity don't go well together


----------



## permitguy (Apr 11, 2010)

Uncle Bob - you should also check out hulu.com.  Tons of free shows with much fewer commercials than traditional television.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 11, 2010)

JP, Great Falls Montana has 2 local TV channels, and one local cable channel (on which the City Commission meetings is aired, for those who like to suffer).   -Not worth the time watching when there is so many better things to do!   Here it is Sunday, and my plans examiner and I were in doing plans this afternoon just so he could get some comp time acrued to allow him to take a week off and move his wife up from Las Vegas.   Yes sirree, JP, we have good people here in our Building Safety Division!

Things are going great, and everyday I appreciate it more and more.  But things are a bit busy, with a new code cycle adoption happening, a new department merge, switching over to a new permit software system, and then there's the annual budget that is being completely rehashed due to our department merge and the economic downturn.   LOL,  Life is Great!  :^ )


----------



## D a v e W (Apr 11, 2010)

I to have no TV, do not even miss it. Actually it's one of the best I have done.

Terre, just might be through your neck of the woods on the April 24th.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 11, 2010)

Terre, Sure sounds like you have your hands full. Just got the budget done last week. It will be interesting to see if it will fly? Back to the original post... I will admit that I do miss some shows. PBS, NOVA & Front Line. The science channel and history channel. Used to love the outdoor channel but living it is better.

Reality shows??? What a bunch bull shirt.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Terre - glad to hear you're keeping Larry busy!  Look forward to hearing from both of you soon.  By the way, what new permit software are you switching over to?  (Did I just end a sentence with a preposition?  Shame on me!).  We are exploring new software as well, but it can't be one of those high-$$$ ones!


----------



## pwood (Apr 12, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I guess I need to get married again or shack-up with some old broad. I need another voice in the house; and the TV provides that for me. It's on whether I'm watching or not.Uncle Bob


 go down to the bar and find a nice woman and buy her a house, repeat every 10 years. go to the animal shelter and adopt a dog or two, you will be a happy man!:mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (Apr 12, 2010)

But can you get Pro Wrestling without a TV? I'd be lost without Monday Night Raw and Friday Night Smackdown!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon we saddled-up and rode till just about dark. Then it was ribeye steaks on the grill. By the time it was all done it was bed time. Now that the some what good or at least better weather is here this will be a typical evening.

Post Script: Yesterday was the first spring ride. Quite the rodeo. Let-er buck!


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't watch the so-called reality shows however.........

I would like to see at least one episode of a reality show with Uncle Bob getting bossed around by that live in housekeeper.   That might be fun to watch.


----------



## Alias (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a tv and like UB, it is on for the noise.  I sure miss the old ball & chain, um, man.   

Good thing about DISH network is that I can put on a music station.  Local radio here is okay for about half an hour, then it sucks.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2010)

JD,

The MMA stuff is good also. I stopped watching the wrestling when Dusty Rhoades, Terry Funk and Jack Brisco retired  

JP,

I'll be thinking of you and Rjj while jigging for Walleye Saturday on Erie.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 13, 2010)

JP, I hear you!   I got home late tonight after a meeting and doing office work on new forms and budget items.... no time to even think about reading this board until now!   (LOL, who even has time for TV!!???)

Paul, we are going to Innoprise - a spin off from HTE.   Much nicer than what we had, but still a big hassle having to make the switch during our budget cycle and merge...   And, yes, Larry is a big help.  I hope his wife will like it here and they end up staying for the long hall.   Great Falls is a good place to be!

Dave W.   I hope you will take the time to stop by.   Please feel free to call me anytime.  I would love to take you to lunch or give you a tour of our "Great City"  :^ )   four-zero-six -- four-five-five -- eighty-five-thirty.    Or you can email me.   See you then!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks FM! I'm still waiting for ice out! LOL


----------



## TimNY (Apr 13, 2010)

Since I don't have cable tv, I haven't seen Holmes in years.

However, I happened to be at a hotel Sat and Sun and sure enough Holmes was on TV two or three times.  Relatively new home wherein the HVAC didn't work properly.  Nothing 100k and dropping ceilings from 9' to 7'-6" couldn't cure!  I would be -****ed- if I came back to my house and my ceiling was about 4" above the molding on my doors!

He does know they make rectangular ducts, right?  

Entertaining nonetheless.  There was a quip in there from the owner "We wouldn't have this problem if the engineer designed it right, the contractor installed it right and the municipal inspector inspected it right".  Of course, in the first 5 mins of the show Holmes was saying how the house was originally designed... Then the homeowner added all this south-facing glass, thus requiring more heating and cooling...


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 14, 2010)

We do have T.V. but it only works with the old bunny ears and the new converter. We get about seven channels on a good day which is perfect for catching the news and the few good shows still on. There isn't much time for T.V. after you do your chores around here. We have horses and dogs to feed and chickens to tend as well as fields to mow, etc. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 8, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> It does not matter where you choose to live a TV is not needed item to survive or enjoy life


Keep my tv so I can watch movies (i.e., cool hand luke, street car named desire, hud, etc.) late at night or in the winter, but haven't had it connected to cable or satellite in more than five years.  Happy as can be doing stuff for real rather than watching other people do it scripted, and when the sport urge hits, I hit the nearest tavern or pub to get my fix of the original reality tv programs.


----------



## mmmarvel (Aug 8, 2011)

I too, threw away the TV - sort of!  We watch strictly from the internet, what we can't get we don't miss.  The nice thing is that we choose instead of being a flipping slave to the dang thing.  There are nights when the big screen never goes on, there are nights when we watch a couple episodes of the same program in a row (like dirty jobs) - but we're in control, not the cable company or the networks.


----------



## TimNY (Aug 9, 2011)

Same here.. HDTV over-the-air.  Don't watch much.

Love talking to the cable company sales reps (we have internet through the cable co)

"How do you watch TV?"

"We watch OTA HDTV"

"Do you like it more than cable tv?"

"I like not paying for it"

"Thank you for your time"


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 9, 2011)

No TV??? No cable??? No sports fans on this board???


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 9, 2011)

Didn't own a TV until I got married; wife had to have it.  Then didn't watch it until closed captioned became available; then it was erratic.  The kids moved out six years ago and have become addicted to CC; they keep it on when I'm not there!

Finally got to watch a webinar in CC today; I would have been very surprised if ADA didn't provide it.  It was excellent!


----------



## Mule (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't read fast enough fro CC!


----------

